# I like painting furniture again.



## eugenie

Very nice project. Good advice on the brushes. I use an expensive brush to apply the polyurethane but in between projects I keep the brush in a jar of turpentine or thinner. Since I do a lot of projects, that works for me. I do use dollar store brushes for poly prep, because I have never been able to clean them after. Any way I like the color choice also, it suits the table. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dal300

That's a very good color choice. It's almost like a milk paint color.

I don't normally paint any of my projects unless I get roped into it, but with ideas like that I might do more.


----------



## JohnWhitaker

It is a really nice paint, I did the interior house trim with it and it does flow out nicely (very few brush marks). I also found the Chinex brushes to work the best with it.
John


----------



## 33706

I've always associated the 'alkyd' designation as being an oil-based paint. This is interesting, I'll have to try it! Was the $22 spent on a pint, quart, or gallon? Wonder if there's a Benjamin Moore dealer in my area. The table looks great!


----------



## Tedstor

PK, 
I too also thought that Alkyd=Oil. And in the past, I think it was generally true. But several leading paint companies now offer waterborne versions. After my initial run, I'm a fan of the stuff. I'm not seeing a down side (yet). 
$22 got me a whole quart. However, I paid a premium for buying a small amount. I think a gallon costs $50 or less. I painted that table twice and probably used 1/10 of the quart. I still have enough to paint a chest of drawers for my kid's room….probably with plenty to spare. A gallon would likely be enough to paint every inch of trim in an average single family house. Maybe a few doors too.


----------



## Bluepine38

The paint manufacturers are getting better, Minwax now has a water based oil-modified polyurethane that
I have been using on my bowls with good results. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## JCMeyersIV

I love this paint! I've used it on a few projects and its just so nice to work with. I like the luster of it as well.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Awesome, It looks like paint booth sprayed on jib.


----------



## Oldtool

Great review, very interesting and much appreciated. As I hate painting to the point that I'd rather have a tooth pulled without anesthesia, I think I'll give this a try and keep more of my teeth. Thanks.


----------



## RUINTUIT

Excellent review! Well written, informative, and thought provoking to the point that like the others, I too have thoughts on what to try this stuff on. Thanks for sharing your experience.

Scott


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for the compliments. This project, along with all the lovely responses, has motivated me to build some other pieces I have been putting off. As much as I love the look of wood. I have a few projects in-mind that would be more appropriate if painted. Now that I've found a paint that isn't a royal PITA to work with, I'm looking forward to getting started. And since I'll be painting said projects, I don't have to use expesive, hardwood stock. Paint grade pine (or mdf) will do.


----------



## MichaelJ

Thanks for the excellent review! I am planning on using this to paint some kitchen cabinets, so this helps validate my decision. I do thinkit seems a bit unfair to deduct 1 star due to the price. It seems to me like the reviews here and the star rankings are more suited for your opinion of how the product performed vs. the price of the product.


----------



## waho6o9

MDO (medium density overlay) paints up great as well Tedstor.

A great brush, though expensive, makes the job a real pleasure, thanks for
getting that out there.


----------



## don1960

I agree with all you said about this paint. i used it to paint kitchen cabinets, and they turned out great.

It has been about a year since then, and the paint has held up well so far. Easy to wipe clean, and no marks yet.

I would only add that the dry time before use should be a minimum of 48 hours, even in the warm months. At least, that was my experience. I noticed a definite difference in the cured state during the last 24 hours. This is in the northeast during 70°+ days.


----------



## don1960

Oops, I had the time wrong. I meant to say one week instead of 48 hours. I was thinking of the wrong product.

After I looked at my reply again, something didn't seem right. Sorry.


----------



## Earlextech

This is a great product, I've always prefered Benjamin Moore products and their store employees! By the way, it sprays great thinned 10%.


----------



## don1960

Sam, that is good to know about the spraying. I brushed mine on, but I'd like to try spraying next time.


----------



## lazyoakfarm

I just bought an FUJI HVLP can this be sprayed?


----------



## helluvawreck

You've done a beautiful job on this table. I love the style and proportions of this table.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## ScottinTexas

Thank you for this. I am trying to do a cabinet/shelf project and am looking for the right paint. I see the waterborne alkyds have been out a few years. Still a little young but I guess they have had some time to be tested in the real world. I have come across several reviews:

http://www.jackpauhl.com/the-technical-decision-on-waterborne-alkyd/

I was going to go with Sherwyn Williams until I read that above and this below:

http://www.bowerpowerblog.com/2013/02/benjamin-vs-sherwin/

Means more driving to get it but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

My 2 cents on Benjamin Moore paint. It is probably the best paint out there. Some paints are also very good but BM has tradeoffs characteristics that make it better. i.e. Behr paint for exterior use will stay on much better than any paint. But to do that it's thick. BM paint seems to compromise things so that it's still good paint but works and levels well. I've always used it. pricey though.


----------



## dave_oh

I just got some of this stuff to paint a few cabinets. Brushes great just like everyone says. Earlextech, I was going to try spraying it but the viscosity out of the can was over 400. Will adding 10% water really drop that to under 160?


----------

